# Bino's



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like im gonna be spending some time behind the glass so i thought id ask the question.

Whats my best bang for my buck in the 500$ range? 

Vortex?
Monarchs?
???


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Vortex by a mile! Come over and look through my pair. Love em! Just the other day Camofire had them for like 70% off. It was a steal. I found mine on Ebay for a great deal.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Spend just a little more and get the Cabela's Euros. I believe they usually go on sale for around $699 but I can't remember. In my opinion they are the best bang for your buck. I used mine and loved them before I upgraded to some SLCs.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

V O R T E X. you cant beat them!


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Check out the Minox Comfort Bridge BL 10x44. They are a fantastic glass for $499.00!


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

Vortex viper hd
Minox Japan HG or APO HG`from cameralandny.com
Minox German HG or APO HG demo from cameralandny.com
Cabelas Euro
The new steiner perdator extreme
Theron (predator optics) wapiti
Zen ray ED2
Bushnell Elite ED

Lots of choices


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

*VORTEX VIPERS!*


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Vortex by a mile! Come over and look through my pair. Love em! Just the other day Camofire had them for like 70% off. It was a steal. I found mine on Ebay for a great deal.


ill have to take you up on that offer... hell, i could practically throw a rock in your back window so...  what magnification?

Still early on in my shopping, but after looking at the Minox 13X56BR, and the Vortex Viper 15x50 HD, they both seem like really good deals. Honestly though, after hunting a couple seasons with a friends Swaro 15x56's... (a bit heavy but with the trade off of not having to pack a spotter) they spoil a guy fast!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Well John... You took a peek through my Monarchs. Honestly, I would have purchased the Vortex (Brad uses them, and loves them) if I didnt get the screaming deal on the Monarchs. The Vortex are a bit more clear and little better in low light. The savings I got on the Monarchs trumped the slightly better performance.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

I will put in another vote for the Monarchs, they are a great bang for the buck.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Chad, ill have to do a side by side comparison when i take a look at TEX's vortex's.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Your more than welcome to take them and you know where I live... :lol:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Vortex vote for me. Love my new Diamondbacks. I didn't need the better Vipers right now but if I do I won't hesitate.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

after looking through a bunch of glass, i finally made up my mind and settled on these:
http://www.minox.com/index.php?id=492&L=1&0=

for the money, id put them up against the big three anyday.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Thata Boy. What kind of warranty and cash.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

30 year limited... BUT, ive been told by a couple folks Minox has a good reputation for "taking care" of their customers. ... we'll see i suppose.

549.00


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know if this is much of a deal, but maybe worth looking at.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =1&search=


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice John.
I'm sure you will be happy with those.
A close buddy was buying a pair of 15 powers and we compaired
the Minox and the Swaros side by side for almost a hour outside one day.
In the end we gave the edge to the Swaros but for the 1000 dollar differance
in price the edge wasn't worth it. I have used his Minox many times scouting and
there performance was outstanding and tripod mounting good. Plus a real nice case they come in.
Enjoy the adventure buddy

Spry


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Monarchs are one step above the Wal-Mart Bushnells and the first decent grade. I had Monarchs and they seemed to work ok, but I made a double step up from there and got the 12x50 Cabela's Euros and have never looked back, they are great! They are heavy, but with the shoulder strap/harness it is no issue in the least. They seem to regularly be on sale come September. I have not dealt with the Vortex much at all, but those who have them sure seem to like them.


----------



## johnny (May 24, 2010)

I have had Monarch ATB's and now have Vortex Vipers 8x42 and 15x50. I am very happy with the Vortex they are very clear, bright and made very well. Cameralandny.com still has some sizes left they are closing out due to the new models being HD. I got my 8x42 for $349 and 15x50 for $399.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Spry Yellowdog said:


> Very nice John.
> I'm sure you will be happy with those.
> A close buddy was buying a pair of 15 powers and we compaired
> the Minox and the Swaros side by side for almost a hour outside one day.
> ...


Lee, after seeing they use the same German glass Leica does, then reading up about how MINOX came about (_basically another Leica_)... then stumbling across that killer price, i just couldn't let them pass. now after having them for a couple weeks and spending some time behind them while clearly viewing mulies from my back yard... IM SOLD on them! Very well built. BTW, i found a super nice hard sided, padded camera case at NPS the other day that fits them perfectly.

hey, if youre still up for letting me borrow your BIG GLASS, i know of a few canadians with youre name on them... or of course... a few stinkey little grouse. :O•-:


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
I was out spotting about and took a few photos.
Heres one of a pair of wee bucks over 1 mile away.
This way you can study your quarry from the comfort of your computer chair.
I saw 22 bucks that morn and only 1 real dandy. Of course I couldnt get his photo...Yet!

Lee


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

cool photo lee. have the big guy on file yet?


----------

